# هل هناك زيت للصبار ام فقط خلاصة مائيه للصبار



## chemist.ahmedfathy (3 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
الذى أعرفه انه يتم إستخلاص عصاره مائيه من الصبار ويطلق عليها خلاصة الصبار , ولكنى سمعت أيضا انه يوجد زيت يستخلص من هذه العصاره ويطلق عليه زيت الصبار , فهل هذا الكلام صحيح أم لا , افيدونى أفادكم الله .


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (6 يناير 2014)

نعم يوجد زيت الصبار alo vera


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (6 يناير 2014)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> نعم يوجد زيت الصبار alo vera



الى أعرفه ان الالو فيرا هى خلاصه الصبار المائيه ولا حضرتك تقصد شىء تانى , ولو هناك فعلا هناك زيت للصبار ازاى بيستخلصوه من العصاره المائيه للصبار ؟


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (12 يناير 2014)

الأخ العزيز خلاصة الصبار المائيه غير الزيت الموجود عند العطارين فعملية أستخلاصه مثل أستخلاص بقية الزيوت من الأعشاب الطبيه ولكل نبته يوجد زيت خاص بها سواء في أوراقها او في ثمرها


----------

